# Wachusett Opening Day ...



## wa-loaf (Dec 12, 2011)

So they barely managed to open today. Got up to the mtn around 10 and skied for 1.5 hrs. ONly two trails open Ralphs run and Challenger. Ralphs had pretty good coverage, but the snow was very firm. This was ok with me because it kept people off the trail and I could rip the GS turns here. Not something you can usually do since it's a family trail. Challenger was really only 1/2 width thought the snow was nice loose granular and skied nice. Used that to practice my short turns since it was narrow and kind of crowded. 

Any, it was good get on skis again. Briefly sated the jones, but now I need to do some big mtn skiing.

Ralphs:






Challenger


----------



## HD333 (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice. At least one of the mountains I have a pass for is open...


----------



## hammer (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks nice for a November start...wait, it's December...


----------



## filejw (Dec 12, 2011)

It was OK today no complaints, great place to stay in shape between trips up north and out west. 11 to 12:30 did say 8 runs and called it a day.


----------



## speden (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice that they finally got open.  I wonder how aggressive they will at expanding to other trails.  The weather still doesn't look too favorable to snowmaking.


----------



## filejw (Dec 12, 2011)

speden said:


> Nice that they finally got open.  I wonder how aggressive they will at expanding to other trails.  The weather still doesn't look too favorable to snowmaking.



Don't think they will be losing snow but only about half the nights in the next 7 look good for snow making. I'm sure they make a calculated judgment based  on expected visits when to make more snow.With the weather we have been having I think it took max effort to get the snow the have.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Dec 12, 2011)

Really surprised Wachusett opened. Is the ground even frozen?  I feel bad for the ski areas right now.  
I was at Stowe this weekend and they had guns going all day on at least one of the open runs, just to keep the surface skiable.  I can only imagine they're operating at a big loss right now. But then if they just said screw it and remained closed until winter really arrives it'd be a marketing disaster.


----------



## Edd (Dec 12, 2011)

Amazing they opened. Drove by Cranmore today and it was bare. Also drove by Attitash. It didn't look much better.


----------



## neil (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm heading there tonight. They say they made snow last night, so perhaps the conditions are slightly better. Not expecting much though. Just need to get on my board....first time this season


----------



## awf170 (Dec 13, 2011)

And to think this is what it looked like a month and a half ago...

Me skiing Smith Walton:




http://alexkerney.com/2011/11/halloween-costume/


----------



## neil (Dec 13, 2011)

Yep. Bullshit winter so far.


----------



## filejw (Dec 13, 2011)

Ya, but the turns have been fun the last two days. As my 25 year old would say "it is what it is" and I agree. 10 turns a sandwich and a beer and I head home...make you feel good just getting on the snow.


----------



## nlmasopust (Dec 15, 2011)

awf170 said:


> And to think this is what it looked like a month and a half ago...
> 
> Me skiing Smith Walton:



awf you Bastard!!!    I don't know how I always miss the good early season storms, but once again I did...  To all you people complaining about WRODs and crappy skiing, at least you're actually skiing and not sweating your nuts off in in a factory in Thailand like I am!!

Provided they're still open, I'm gonna hit up Wachusett next Thursday rather than going into the office if you're around, Austin...  I'll probably fall asleep on the lift from jetlag, so it would be good to have someone hit me when the lift reaches the top...  can't wait to click into the dynafiddles!!


----------

